# transmission speed creep



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

1973 Ariens S-12

My transmission creeps up in speed. So, when mowing I have to keep pulling the throttle back every 2 or 3 seconds to maintain mowing speed. The throttle handle actually slowly moves forward on its own. Is there an adjustment I should make? There seems to be decent tension on the handle so I figure the movement is coming from the mechanical piece between the handle control and internal transmission, forget what it is called and how to adjust it. Possibly, it is symptomatic of another issue?


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

there's 2 friction screws, that apply pressure to the sides of the throttle control, they seemed like they did not want to turn, so I did not want to break them. apparently a little rock had gotten stuck between the friction plates on the fast end of the throttle, holding the plates open a little. once I got the rock out, no more creeping up in speed.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Glad it was an easy fix. Those are the best.


----------

